# Rat boredom breakers



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have made some hammocks (on with making more at the moment which match the red fleece) and they have a nice wheel, and some ropes, and a cat scratching post and a wooden bridge thing but it still looks very boring in there and I would love to do something more interesting, any ideas? If anyone happens to notice the shavings in the litter tray thats what happens when you vaguely ask your daughter to "fill that up", its now full of the cat litter that I intended her to use.

Bottom Level.









Top level.


----------



## lisa2210 (Jul 15, 2008)

Boxes! Cheap and easy, and rats love them. Plus paper and tissue for them to shred and make beds with. Leave paper on the top (outside) of the cage and let them try and get it in. Food that they have to work at to get such as coconut; or those dog kongs that you can fill and they have to work at, nuts they have to crack etc etc!

If you have girls they will be far more active than boys, who are usually happy to be fat and lazy!!


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

wrap a few treats up in paper or tissue and hide them in cage . mine love a whole looroll hung on inside of cage, they make a mess but have fun unravelling it.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Some of those cheap little plastic baskets you get in hardware/pound shops - attach to the bars halfway up the walls - they will like climbing into them & sleeping in them.
These:


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

this is a good site for ratty entertainment ideas

Rat Toy Ideas


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

I put in a full small unopened box of tissues in my rat cage and they love getting into it and pulling out all the tissues. Plus the usual toilet roll holders.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I am loving all those ideas, and thanks for the link marion_d, I am going to fill the cage so full that I might not actually have room for the rats .


----------

